
Dropbox is talking to banks about an IPO later this year - antr
http://qz.com/54259/dropbox-is-talking-to-banks-about-an-ipo-later-this-year/
======
6thSigma
I'd love to see a Dropbox IPO just because I'd like to take a look at their
numbers. They have built an amazing brand but I'd love to see their revenue
justifying a $4b valuation especially with so much competition in the space.

Box seems to have a larger enterprise brand which is where I assume most of
the money comes in, but I may be wrong.

~~~
donohoe
I've always been puzzled as to where the margins were in this. Any indication
now of whether they are profitable or just downing on customer acquisition?

------
bobx11
If they go public a lot of people will jump ship. At that point I will no
longer be their number one customer, their shareholders will be.

